# Predator Question Gross pictures



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Any idea what predator left me this yummy treat? It was a rat...the second pic is the small space I found it in, thinking it was maybe a snake?














Jim


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like his insides were eaten out. A snake would've just swallowed him whole. I don't know what could've done that... Was he smelly at all or fresh?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Still fresh. It was strange. Setting the live trap tonight. 


Jim


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

Rats will eat eachother if this one was already dead from one of your zap traps. That's a tight space to leave the remains, too tight for a **** or possum. Maybe it got zapped in your trap and another drug it out to munch?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That just may be. I know I pegged one with the pellet gun last night, but it was a different one I am thinking. 


Jim


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

it could have been a snake that regurgitated its dinner. but usually you see the fur and skin as a mushy substance before the inners. I think that a possum of weasel could be the culprit, good hunting tonight!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have caught two possum this year so far. Maybe there was a third! Weasel, I don't think we have those here. 


Jim


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Owl?*

Could it have been an owl?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Owls swallow them whole, like a snake would. They do cough up the bones and fur but they are in a big thick pellet not like that.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We don't really have an owl population here to be concerned about. I set the live trap each night, still nothing, but also no more of those leftovers either. 


Jim


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe the rat had some sort of parasite... Ever see a bot fly on a small rodent? Yuck!!!


----------

